
After years of being “locked in,” patients communicate, say they’re happy - netinstructions
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/after-years-of-being-locked-in-patients-communicate-say-theyre-happy/
======
judahmeek
"Of the four patients, all of whom had been completely locked in for years,
three said they were happy and loved to live. The fourth, a 24-year-old woman
who had rapid onset of the disease, was not asked because her parents feared
she was in a delicate mental state, MIT Technology Review reports."

~~~
jazoom
That right there tells it all.

------
fred_is_fred
I wonder if they had said "please just kill me" would it have been reported.

